# bmp-datei in cur-datei konvertieren?



## leoni (21. Juli 2005)

moin moin ersteinmal,

Ich habe da folgendes Problem:
Habe einen Mauszeiger als bmp datei erstellt (laut anderer aussagen),möchte diese jetzt
auf meiner website einbinden,natürlich als cur datei,das habe ich schon verstanden...

bloß wie mache ich das konkretkann mir vielleicht jemand helfen*schnief


----------



## Maik (21. Juli 2005)

Und was hat das Konvertieren einer _bmp_- zur _cur_ -Datei mit CSS zu tun


----------



## leoni (26. Juli 2005)

das hat in dem sinne etwas damit zu tun, da der ganze eintrag "url(..cur)" in css verarbeitet wird.(im html code)
mich würde wirklich interessieren wie ich diese bmp datei in eine cur datei bekomme,
mag vielleicht ganz simple sein,also wenn du mir weiterhelfen kannst dann mal los...


----------



## Maik (26. Juli 2005)

Zum Konvertieren (Umwandeln) der _bmp_- in eine _cur_-Datei wird ein entsprechendes Grafikprogramm benötigt. Welches dafür in Frage kommt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, da ich mir noch keine eigenen Mauszeiger erstellt habe.


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Guckst Du z.b. hier.  
Trotzdem hat es rein garnichts mit CSS zu tun, sondern ist lediglich eine Programmfrage zur Erstellung eines Cursors.... und hätte daher in die Grafikecke gehört.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

